# Huffy Radio bike



## cruiserbikekid (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys I've recently got this radio bike and overhauled it carefully to not clean any of the paint. It was missing the chain guard, headlight, antenna and power pak. I've since repainted a chain guard and headlight to match and best as I could and made a facsimile of the antenna. Inside the binocular box I made my own power pak and Ipod hook up.( with 1956 playlist with commercials) It rolls and sounds great. 

What I'm looking for is measurements of the power pak so that I can make my own box and apply the decals and distress it  to make it look more complete, also I'm looking for the correct seat.

Anybody have a power pak they could measure for me or know where I can get the power pak decals on their own? Memory lane only sells the complete set , tank and all for $50. Or I'd be willing to buy the set and sell the tank decals if any cabers needs them? Any information would be great, Thanks!

Neil


----------



## kenspaceliners (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice bike. You did an awesome job matching the paint on the chainguard and light.
Kenny


----------

